# Grazing or Livery around Newton Abbot



## rhammersmith (29 July 2013)

Hello, can anyone help me. I have just moves to the Newton Abbot area and I am looking for grazing and preferably a stable or shelter for my horse. He lives out most of the time and is no trouble at all. He is good with other horses or on his own. As I am new to the area, I could really use your help as I know local knowledge is worth its weight in gold. Please help as I really miss my boy. Anything reasonable considered. Thank you.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 July 2013)

How close do you need to be to Newton abbot?  There is Holbeam just outside, on the Ashburton side of town, Hayes Farm and Oakwood Farm at Ideford, Rydon Farm at Ogwell/Ipplepen...


----------



## kezz86 (30 July 2013)

Hello,
I used to keep my horse at Rora Farm at Liverton about 3-4 miles from Newton Abbot, they are pretty flexible (or were when I was there) with regards to grass keep/ stable etc. Reasonable facilities and fabulous hacking!
01626 821257 ask for Jill Gratton (I think she's still there)


----------



## rhammersmith (31 July 2013)

Thank you for your help. Will try out some of these places. Any other suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## dixie (5 August 2013)

You could go into Redpost or Leonard Coombe.  Both have notice boards & plenty of staff to ask.
There's loads of livery around as it is a very horsey area, its just finding the right one.


----------

